# Phoenix's 1st birthday.



## canada.k9 (Jan 7, 2015)

Happy birthday my precious girl! I can't believe you're a year already! Soooo glad you came into my life, even if you do shed so much I have to vacuum every second day, lol:wub:, you're a good girl Phoenix! xoxo~ Mom.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow, she's beautiful! Happy Birthday Phoenix!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy First Phoenix!! & many more to come


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

happy birthday to Phoenix!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Happy birthday, pretty Phoenix!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Happy birthday pretty girl!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very pretty! Happy Birthday Phoenix!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy 1st Birthday Phoenix!! You are quite the beautiful girl!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Phoenix!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy birthday Phoenix!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Phoenix.You are a very pretty girl. Wishing you and your mom lots of fun .


----------

